# Erfahrung AquaForte Filter-/Teichpumpe DM-22.000 Vario S, 70-200W



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir gerade 2 AquaForte DM2000 Vario gekauft. Pumpe lässt sich regulieren und funktioniert.
Was mich stört ist das LED Display. Bei normalen Tageslich, auch bei Bewölkung, sind die roten Led Zahlen kaum zu lesen. Das ist sehr unkomfortabel. Zumal ich vorher gelesen habe, das die Anzeige gut lesbar ist.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Pumpe im allgemeinen, und mit der Anzeige?

gruß Heiko
Schwimmteich nach Naturagart,Varel, Kreis Friesland


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Heiko,
also meine Steuerung dimmt auch die LED Anzeige nach kurzer Zeit stark ab, aber sobald ich eine der drei Tasten drücke, ist die Helligkeit wieder auf 100%, ohne dass ich damit einen Schaltvorgang auslöse.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juli 2020)

und du kannst bei normalen Tageslicht die LEDs gut ablesen? 
Meine sind in rot, sehr hell, und man sieht nicht recht welche von diesen Strichen leuchtet.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2020)

Moin,
also direkt in Sonne kann ich da auch nix lesen. 
Aber da sollte sie eh nicht sein. Denn dann überhitzt das Teil recht schnell und schaltet deine Pumpe aus


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Moin,
> also direkt in Sonne kann ich da auch nix lesen.
> Aber da sollte sie eh nicht sein. Denn dann überhitzt das Teil recht schnell und schaltet deine Pumpe aus


Ne, die steht unterm __ Lorbeer. Ist schattig.


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2020)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> und du kannst bei normalen Tageslicht die LEDs gut ablesen?


Also bei mir ist die Steuerung unter einem Unterstand, dort ist es zwar recht hell, aber Sonne fällt nicht direkt auf das Display (vielleicht mal im Winter bei tiefstehender Sonne).

Gruß Peter

PS:
Die Dacheindeckung ist mit Acrylplatten transparent ausgeführt — also wirklich sehr hell. Aber das Display ist bei mir auch sehr hell. Ich habe damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe meine Steuerung in der Gartenhütte und auch im Ruhemodus sehr gut lesbar.
1.Foto Ruhemodus, 2. Foto angetippt


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Heiko!
Klebe ein Stück Abtoenfolie vom Auto rüber.


----------



## Mephisto (19. Juli 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich will jetzt nicht extra eine neuen Thread auf machen für meine Frage, daher bin ich mal so frech und stelle meine Frage einfach hier. Ich habe einen Teich mit ca 40.000l nun frage ich mich ob die 22000S dafür reicht oder ich doch eher die 30000S nehmen sollte. Die Pumpe steht in ca 1,40m tiefe und muss das Wasser ca 10m transportieren bis zum BioTec 30. Laut der Hersteller Tabelle kommen bei 1,40m Höhe noch ca 14000l/h an. reicht das um den teich noch ordentlich zu filtern oder sollte ich doch lieber die 30000 Version nehmen?

Noch paar Eckdaten.

Teich: ca 40000l
Fische: 11 Koi`s
Pumpentiefe: 1,40m
Schlauch: 2" bis von Pumpe zur Filteranlage BioTec 30
Entfernung: ca 10m (Pumpe--->Filter)


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2020)

Hi!
Egal wie tief die Pumpe im Wasser steht. 
Es gilt nur ab Wasserkante bis Höhe Filter. 
Natürlich ist die 30000S der Favorit, kann es aber auch der Filter bewerkstelligen?
Bei Fischbesatz immer den Filter doppelt so groß wählen, oder du hast Platz zum Filter nachrüsten. 
Fische wachsen und vermehren sich natürlich, dann ist der Filter eh zu klein, wenn du nicht schon vorher auf die __ Nase fällst. 
Aber jeder Teich ist anders und Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Mephisto (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, also der Filter hat eine maximale Leistung von 23000l/h....dazu kommt dann noch eine 180W Bitron Eco UV. Ich war bei der Filterberatung extra hier bei uns im Teich Center. Der hatte mir auch zum Biotec 30 Filter geraden. Zufälligerweise hatten die genau diesen Filter auch an einem Teich am laufen....der Teich war fast doppelt so groß wie meiner und dort war das Wasser recht klar, also man konnte die Kois (waren locker um die 20) sehr gut sehen. Klar konnte man nicht bis zum Grund schauen usw....aber das wasser war alles andere als grün.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2020)

Mephisto schrieb:


> aber das wasser war alles andere als grün


Wäre ja auch blöd bei einem Verkäufer der gewiss auch alle anti Algenmittel im Programm hat. 
Der @samorai Ron hat da genau die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie fast alle Teichbesitzer. 
Spar dir lieber dein Geld zusammen und hol im nächsten Jahr was richtiges. 
Denn alleine von der Biologischen Abbauleistung sind diese Filter viel zu klein.


----------



## Mephisto (20. Juli 2020)

was wäre den in euren Augen was richtiges?


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2020)

Mephisto schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Teich mit ca 40.000l


Dann am besten  2 Pumpen die minimum 20.000 Liter in den Filter bringen. 
Dann kommt beim gepumpten Filter mit viel Glück noch 25.000 Liter Netto an. Danach ein Trommler odrr EBF der locker die 40.000 Liter durch lässt. Und zum Anfang eine Biologie ab einer Größe von 500 - 1000 Liter Inhalt. 
Erweitern kann man später immer noch,  genauso wie umrüsten auf Schwerkraft. 
Meine persönliche Meinung und Empfehlung. 
Ohne Garantie und Gewährleistung


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2020)

Oder zweiten Filter gleicher Baureihe auf 2. Pumpe legen.


----------



## Mephisto (21. Juli 2020)

Es musste alles extrem schnell gehen mit dem teich, weil ich die Fische kurzfristig übernommen habe. Natürlich wäre ein Trommler wohl die bessere Wahl aber bei einem richtig guten Trommler + Pumpe + UV usw biste locker mal eben 5-6000€ los...dieses Geld hatte ich nun mal auf die schnelle nicht zur Verfügung. Ich habe den Teich auch nochmal nachgerechnet...es sind wohl doch keine 40000l, da ich einen organischen Teich habe der wie ein Trichter angelegt ist, da passen die 40.000l hinten und vorne nicht mehr  Wenn ich jetzt alles einzeln berechne (tiefer Bereich + Flachzone) dann komme ich auf ca 28.000l das kommt dann auch schon eher hin, da ich mir von Anfang an recht unsicher war bei den 40.000l. Im teich werde ich zusätzlich auch noch ordentlich Planzen anlegen. Stand jetzt muss ich halt erstmal damit auskommen was ich an Technik da habe....später kann man noch immer nach oder sogar umrüsten...ist halt alles eine frage des Kleingeldes.

ich habe jetzt auch die stärkere Aquaforte 30000s genommen, da kommen jetzt Netto um die 25000l/h beim filter an wenn ich sie voll laufen lasse, ich muss sie schon runter regeln damit es der filter schafft. ergo schaffe ich es den teich fast 1 mal in der Stunde umzuwälzen.

@samorai

an einen zweiten Filter habe ich auch schon gedacht....hatte ja die Idee ein Spaltsieb vor dem Biotec 30 zu schalten, somit würde da schon mal der ganze Grobschmutz hängen bleiben....

Edit: Ist es den möglich bzw würde es was bringen, wenn man so ein Spaltsieb für sich seperat laufen lassen würde. Also an einer Stelle des Teiches halt der Biotec mit UV und an einer anderen Stelle ein Spaltsieb + extra Pumpe


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2020)

Mephisto schrieb:


> Edit: Ist es den möglich bzw würde es was bringen, wenn man so ein Spaltsieb für sich seperat laufen lassen würde. Also an einer Stelle des Teiches halt der Biotec mit UV und an einer anderen Stelle ein Spaltsieb + extra Pumpe


Grundsätzlich sinnvoll diese Variante für einen Skimmer zu machen und als Biotonne dahinter reicht auch eine Regentonne.


----------



## Mephisto (21. Juli 2020)

ok...der Skimmer läuft aktuell eh ohne weiteren Filter...da kann man gewiss das Spaltsieb dazwischen schalten....


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Aug. 2020)

für die DM22000. Die Connectoren konnte ich im Deutschen Netz nicht finden. Wisst Ihr ob ein Händler diese Verlängerungskabel führt?


----------



## PeBo (2. Aug. 2020)

Schau mal hier:
https://www.stex24.de/135831-rd24-kbg-104-kabelsteckverbinder-gerade-buchse-c01620d00310012

Ist das der Stecker?

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (2. Aug. 2020)

Oder dieser hier bei Reichelt:

https://www.reichelt.de/leitungsdos...Y2zc4HObw-Qt8HDJjdl5ufVPck0aAiIvEALw_wcB&&r=1

Gruß Peter


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Aug. 2020)

Danke pebo,
Am liebsten wäre mir ein fertiges Kabel. Konnte das bei reichelt und auch sonst nirgendwo finden. Ausserdem passt das nicht. Die Buchse an dem pumpen Kabel hat eine tiefe kreuzfoermige einbuchtung. Bei reichelt ist die nicht tief genug


----------



## Ippo (2. Aug. 2020)

Ist der Stecker das wirklich? Mess lieber noch mal nach und Vergleiche mit dem Datenblatt.


----------



## PeBo (2. Aug. 2020)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ein fertiges Kabel.


An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal eine Email Anfrage an Aquaforte schreiben. Würde mich übrigens auch interessieren, mein Kabel von der Steuerung zur Pumpe ist auch sehr straff. So eine 2m Verlängerung wäre auch etwas für mich. 
Vielleicht erfährst du darüber wenigstens den Steckerhersteller und den Typ. Auf meinen Steckern steht *LL7* in kursiver Schrift. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ippo (2. Aug. 2020)

Hab mal gekuckt. Das scheint ein „LLT M19 A04“ zu sein.
Hier in Deutschland ist Bezeichnung „M19-4 IP68“
M19 ist die Größe
A04 oder -4. die Anzahl der Pins

Hier zu Lande werden ehr mit 3 Pins angeboten.
Dann gibst die Steckverbindung in 3 Ausführungen: Geschraubt, mit Bajonettverschluss und als Steckverbindung.

Hier das Datenblatt:
http://www.connectors-usa.com/m19-connectors2.html

Hoffentlich hilft dir das weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Aug. 2020)

Danke, konnte aber auch mit M19-4 IP68 keine fertigen Kabel finden. Werde an aquaforte schreiben.


----------



## PeBo (2. Aug. 2020)

Ippo schrieb:


> Hab mal gekuckt. Das scheint ein „LLT M19 A04“ zu sein.


Hallo Ippo,
hast recht, ich habe mich verlesen. Da steht tatsächlich *LLT* auf dem Stecker. Danke!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Koiteich2013 (10. Aug. 2020)

Danke erstmal, was für ein Aufwand. Habe jetzt so etwas bei Alibaba gefunden. Allerdings hben die 22 mm in der ZEichnung angegeben. Ich habe aber 20mm mit der Schieblehre gemessen.
https://german.alibaba.com/product-...pm=a2700.8699010.normalList.98.4a1549e7pVqawt


----------



## Koiteich2013 (10. Aug. 2020)

Die reden sogar mit mir. Ich bestelle 10 Kabel a 3 meter. Wenn jemand braucht dann sagt bescheid


----------



## Lion (7. März 2021)

hallo Koiteich2013,
da das Kabel vom Controller ja auch sehr lang ist und ich diese Länge nicht brauchte, 
(also im Gegenteil zu Dir) wollte ich dieses kürzen. Habe vorher bei Aquaforte angerufen und
man sagte mir, dass das Kabel nicht verändert werden soll ! ! !
Also denke ich, dass auch eine Verlängerung nicht gut ist und dass so die korrekte Funktion
nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.

Viele Grüße Léon


----------

